# Charlotte and her sponsored hat!



## Penny Less (11 August 2012)

Sorry if anyone already posted, butaccording to the Daily Fail Charlotte is going to get stick for wearing a Charles Owen Riding Hat! Thought that any athletes equipment was exempt from the sponsors blockades, and any way do Adidas do a riding hat !


----------



## Erin (11 August 2012)

Why? All the GB riders where obviously wearing Pikuer jackets!


----------



## redriverrock (11 August 2012)

I dont get that....someone has to make the hat? Sounds like daily s*** reporting again to me!


----------



## hcm88 (11 August 2012)

Haha what, so our event riders are going to get stick for all wearing HS1s are they? and the brand names on show jackets? etc etc etc. Ridiculous. Now they're just trying to pick holes in the sport to give themselves some sort of story to talk about. Typical DM.


----------



## Cuffey (11 August 2012)

How about the riders who had 'CAVALLO' on their coats?


----------



## skewbaldpony (11 August 2012)

I have a 22" TV and ageing eyesight, I got annoyed in the tennis cos I couldn't see the ball, but PIKEUR and CAVALLO?  Even I could see them. Although those are ratehr big words for the paper in question, and foreign, to boot


----------



## Dreckly (11 August 2012)

One comment was that she was "even seen putting her hat back on for a medal ceremony". Well hello, yes she was just about to get back on her horse.  What example would it have set for her not to put in on. Some people really need to sort their facts out before speaking.  Also, professional equipment is exempt from the sponsorship rules as in the case of most of the runners wearing Nike shoes with huge logos on the front.


----------

